# Birth at sea - mystery!



## spn (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, my g grandfather, Augustus Moss Beahan, listed on marriage (1897) and death (1938) certificates as being born at sea under British flag, born timeline 1861-1866. There is no record of arrival in Aust along with parents Maurice, occupation Mariner, and Margaret Fitzgerald. Have searched many records to no avail and wonder if anyone from their own experience might have a few hints concerning hard to find births at sea. Thank you


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard spn.

I worked for P&O in the medical department, but none of our passengers gave birth. We had to give details of pasengers with various medical conditions to the first Australian port of call, so I would have thought a birth would be recorded as well. Hopefully, someone will be able to help you. Good luck(Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* spn *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

spn,

Also on behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and, since you share common interests with many of our members, you will also undoubtedly be exchanging messages before long. (Thumb)


----------



## WillyJamesMc (Feb 21, 2013)

Registers of Births, Marriages and Deaths at Sea 1851 to 1890

From 1854 registers were compiled from ships official logbooks of births, marriages and deaths of passengers at sea. All these are recorded from 1854-1883, births and deaths only from 1883 -1887 and deaths only from 1888 onwards. These records are held at The National Archives at Kew in category BT 158 Registers of Births, Marriages and Deaths of Passenger at Sea.


----------



## spn (Mar 17, 2014)

Am appreciative of your information - now I know exactly where such records are kept for future reference. Thank you for replying. spn


----------

